# Rest in peace, Dad



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, after using this photo less than a year ago, it's now time to display it again, this time in loving memory of my father. (That's me in Mom's lap.) In my totally biased view, he was one of the most intelligent, caring, hard-working, generous, honorable, and loving people I've ever known.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, so sorry, NogDog.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

{{{Comfort hugs}}} NogDog. It has been a rough year on you. Mom & Dad are caring for Noggin for you now.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

You have my sympathies.  Your father obviously meant a very great deal to you and there is nothing that I, a veritable stranger, could possibly say to diminish your pain.  And, in some ways, I don't want to; your pain is a testament to how much he meant to you, a testament to how much his absence affects you. No matter how well I am or am not able to to empathize with your loss of your father, I wanted to at least acknowledge that I saw this here, that I took note of a passing that so obviously struck you deep.

I'm glad he was so great to you and your family.  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, NogDog.

LL and II


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Nog, I feel so badly for you.  It's always hard to lose a parent, especially one as well loved as your Dad.  I agree that Noggin has great company!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love that picture. It's so classicly 50s. Rest in peace Nog Dog Dad and Charles, you have my greatest love and sympathy. I lost my dad in 2009 so I know how hard it is. Hugs to you,

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Charles, you know that you have friends - your virtual family - here.
We appreciate you sharing the joy of your wonderful memories of your father with us.
How lucky you were to have him (and NogDog too).
The more someone means to one the more we feel their loss.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

tessa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Charles--

Hugs to you...so sorry.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry, NogDog.  Your virtual family cares about you very much.  I wish you the peace of joyful memories.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

NogDog,

I can so relate to how you are feeling - I lost my dad this year as well.  Mine too was the best dad ever, they just don't grow them like they used to.  Not a day goes by but what I don't stop and think about him, usually several times a day, and the tears come every time.  I will miss him every day for the rest of my life and am so lucky I had him as long as I did.  

Here's to Dads everywhere, those still living and those who are gone.  Dads are a special breed of people.  Mine was the best person I ever have known.

My thoughts are with you.

Lilith


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

My deepest sympathies and hugs to you NogDog.
Sheryl


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My deepest sympathies


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Sorry to learn of your grief,

Take-care,

Casper


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So very sorry, my thoughts with you and your family. 

That picture gives me an awesome good feeling.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

I pray for your strength to face this loss. May he rest in peace. I lost mine at very young age.


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

What a beautiful picture and tribute! My condolences.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

So sorry.......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

when words fail, i go for pictures to express my feelings....


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers from my house to yours.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry, NogDog. Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, NogDog.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Charles, I'm so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry NogDog. Your dad sounds like a wonderful man. You will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Charles, I am so sorry for your loss and for all your losses this past year.  I cannot imagine losing my mother, my father, and my beloved Cali all in such a short time.  I am sitting here crying just thinking of you.  Please take care and I am glad you have such loving memories of your Dad.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Nogdog.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You have my prayers, Noggy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hugs to you.
deb


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. He sounds like a very special man. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hang on to all those wonderful memories you have of your loved ones - they'll always be there to comfort you. *hugs*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What a rough twelve months you have had. Sorry the hard punches are coming one after another. But you will pull through.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My sincere condolences.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Very sad to hear this, NogDog. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't mean to sound like a downer, but I lost my mom when I was 6 and I now barely remember her at all. From that I say: Hold on to every memory you have of him. Write them down as they come up, even. Don't let them fade away.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

What a beautiful family photo, thank you for sharing it with all of us.

I am so very sorry for the loss of your father. Prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, NogDog. I had an extraordinary father like yours. What a privilege and joy it was to have him in my life.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man... I am so, so sorry...


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, Charles, I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  You have had such a rough year.  Know that you are in my thoughts and in the thoughts of all your virtual family on KB.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Sending lots of good thoughts your way, and my sincere condolences.

<<hugs>>


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss, NogDog. I'm glad you have such good memories to carry with you, and I hope they help you through this difficult time.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, Nogdog. I've had my dad for going on 60 years. I can't imagine life without him.  I often think of how much I love and appreciate him and how much I will miss him when he is not with me anymore.  I can only imagine the pain you feel.  My sympathies are with you, friend.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

(((((Hugs))))) So sorry to hear this Mr. Nogdog... My thoughts and prayers are with you. You have certainly had a rough time over the past months. May peace be with you and your family at this very difficult time.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry. What a horrid year it's been for you. <hug>


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Nog Dog,  My heart dropped when I saw this.  My deepest condolences and my heart is with you.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss Charles. Your dad was a wonderful man and your memories will be a comfort to you in time.
Prayers and thoughts from my family to yours.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts. It has been more than 20 years since my father died and I still think of him daily. As long as we remember, they are still with us.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Take care.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am so sorry Charles. People we love never quite leave us. Your dad must have been a wonderful man.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry, NogDog. Your description of your father makes me think of my own dear old Dad, who was one of the finest men I've ever known. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, Nog Dog, I just saw this thread. So sorry to hear about your father. Man, it has been a rough year for you.  

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Karen


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I'm glad you have warm memories to help comfort you.  Know that we care.


----------

